# Knicks vs Jazz: Dec 18, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

vs*







*
*Date: December 18, 2006*
*Time: 7:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Lee/Crawford/Marbury*
*Jazz*






































*Okur/Boozer/AK-47/Fisher/Williams*

*Knicks:*


> All the Knicks can do now is wait for word on the suspensions. There is a very good chance they will play Utah on Monday without Mardy Collins, Nate Robinson and Jared Jeffries, who all played a role in Saturday's brawl at Madison Square Garden. It's already been a tough month for the Knicks, who are 3-6 in December. Most believe the fight that Mardy Collins triggered with a flagrant foul on J.R. Smith will become a rallying point. "I'm proud of my teammates," Jeffries said.


*Jazz:*


> The basketball floor, not the boxing ring, will be set up in Madison Square Garden for Utah's visit on Monday. The Jazz just don't know what Knicks will show up to play them. The Jazz have lost four straight games to the Knicks and are eager to break that streak, but they know better than to be overconfident. For one thing, said coach Jerry Sloan, New York is liable to be fired up after learning what punishment the NBA metes out for Saturday night's brawl with the Nuggets.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm taking a guess here that Jefferies won't be back due to an anticipated suspension, but I hope I'm wrong. Quentin is still suffering from a back injury so I don't know when he will be back.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey maybe the fight can be a turning point for the knicks this season?

Ok, most likely wishfull thinking but we can dream cant we?:lol:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

I think Balkman may start at the SF spot. Lee off the bench as a PF because the only PF on the bench besides Lee and Frye is Malik...

Look for Steph to have a huge game. ONly PG there, will play the whole game.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

No Nate. Lets see how they do


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck tonight guys. You guys are severally shorthanded, but anything is possible. Hope you guys can turn it around in the Atlantic Division, because I don't want to the Raptors get higher than you or the Bulls get Greg Oden in the Draft.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

since were so short handed maybe lee can get a 20 rebound game ?!?!?!.....


if he stays out of foul trouble hopefully


at least i have something to look forward too


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Jazz scoring at will already in the first quarter. This team may be one of the worst defensive teams ive seen in many ages. Do I smell a blow out already? 5 minutes into the game.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I feel very sorry for you guys missing that many players, and you are getting in foul trouble and the jazz are already up 13. Not looking good for you.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

see this is what im talking about.....


if marbury was someone else this would be the time where he would be like ok guys lets go and will his team to at least be competitive....but he's more passive then a shy boy around a group of girls


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks just plain REFUSE to play defense. Down by 13 points with 3 mins left in the first. What a joke. How little this team cares is just unreal. Maybe they make too much money to care about winning. I mean why should any of them care about winning if most of them are going to get there check for millions at end of the season anyway. I mean not like they should have to work to earn those millions.:mad2:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^^im with you man:azdaja:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, the jazz are 18-6 for a reason, the short handed knicks are what is making the difference.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Malik Rose just lost the ball out of bounds off his own leg. How many times a year I see him do something like this is so crazy. He may have one of the biggest butter-fingure hands I have ever seen. The only place he belongs in the NBA anymore is a coach somewhere.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

holy s***...


david lee 12 rebounds!!!!!!!!!....AT THE HALF!


looks like he could go for 20!!!!!!!!

AND I CALLED IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks with a great second quarter! The crowd was into it, steph, lee, balkman and everyone was into it. Loudest Ive heard the crowd all year probally. They cut a 16 point hole into a 2 point lead going into half time. Now this means nothing if they cant pull out an upset but its good to see a little competitive in this team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

David Lee has a double double already he looks great. Steph was vintage Steph, where has he been? Great 2nd quarter by the Knicks they are playing with a lot of heart. They need to keep it up and steal a victory here at home.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> holy s***...
> 
> 
> david lee 12 rebounds!!!!!!!!!....AT THE HALF!
> ...


Hey, give steph his props too now. He played very hard in the second period along with balkman. Steph was scroing and making easy attempts for his teammates.

Curry non-factor so far though.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

This Jazz team even surprises me. I think I jinxed them...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*1st half stats*

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#06143f colSpan=13>*UTAH JAZZ*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Derek Fisher, PG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Deron Williams, PG</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Andrei Kirilenko, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Boozer, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mehmet Okur, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Gordan Giricek, SG</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>C.J. Miles, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ronnie Brewer, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Dee Brown, G</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Roger Powell, IR</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Millsap, F</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Harpring, GF</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Rafael Araujo, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jarron Collins, C</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*15-42*</TD><TD>*2-6*</TD><TD>*12-15*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*44*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35.7%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*80.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 9 (10)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>0-7</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>6</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*19-45*</TD><TD>*1-8*</TD><TD>*7-13*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*46*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42.2%*</TD><TD>*12.5%*</TD><TD>*53.8%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 12 (10)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

David Lee is just that damn good. His statline tonight will look insane


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

the thing with steph is he gets shoot happy when he feels he's having a good night,..thus not always making the right call thinking Oh im hot i can do it myself.....sort of like a Jr. Crawford....it wouldn't be such a problem if he wasn't the point guard, who's job is to facilitate the ball and get others involved....

but either way yea he's having a nice game.....but marbury having great games doesn't always amass to wins you know,...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Can Isiah stop featuring Balkman on the offensive end? What the hell is that? Crawford and Curry have been brutal thus far. Just imagine if they resembled some sort of offensive game?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

JC may single handley lose the game for us if he keeps this up. 1-12 from the feild, with 4 tunrovers so far.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

D. LEE 3 more Rebounds to get to 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

David Lee is out of control....he is grabbing rebounds all over the place. Word on the street he just grabbed a rebound for the Nets at Continental Arena as well. LOL


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

can somebody please tell me why we took a 3 instead of taking it to the rim?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> can somebody please tell me why we took a 3 instead of taking it to the rim?


Because we are a horrible basketball team and don't know the meaning of winning? :whoknows:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Because we are a horrible basketball team and don't know the meaning of winning? :whoknows:


:sadbanana:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

1 more rebound LEE come on!!!


a win would be nice too


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

jamal crawford is HILARIOUS. it'd be even funnier if he wasn't shooting 5-24 for my fantasy team. At what point do you say "hey maybe my shot isn't falling i better find another way to help us win"?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

marbury doing his customary choke job at the end


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What an ending


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ChosenFEW said:


> marbury doing his customary choke job at the end


:lol:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol marbury left in a hurry didnt want anybody calling him back on to the court...



nice win for the knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> marbury doing his customary choke job at the end


HAHA Chosen I have to pick on you for that one. :lol: I'm collapsing on my keyboard, I'm laughing so hard. 

Anyway, what a damn win! I'll suspend Nate for the rest of the season just to get more wins like this! What a great victory! :yay:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> marbury doing his customary choke job at the end


You mean his game winning victory dance?:yay: :yay: :yay: 

Marbury with the game winning layup just as the clock went to zero in OT. What a game, hopfully this can take us on a winning streak.

MVP of the game- Marbury
Egg on your face of the game- JC(Who I thought was paid by the other team to blow it for us with bad shot after bad shot)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yea yea........lol


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> yea yea........lol


Dont worry chosen me and kitty will be busting your chops for a while after this one. You just picked a bad game to try and pick on stpeh. On the other hand had you been picking on Curry or JC you would have looked like a genius.

Chosen all me and kitty ask you to do from now on is say marbury will have a bad game, and he wont.:nah: 

Lol jk jk


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm giving the MVP of the game award to David Lee, that guy was all over the place.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I jinxed the jazz.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #06143f; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>UTAH JAZZ</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Boozer, FC</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>9-20</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andrei Kirilenko, F</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mehmet Okur, FC</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>7-21</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Derek Fisher, PG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Deron Williams, PG</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>9-19</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Harpring, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dee Brown, G</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jarron Collins, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Millsap, F</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gordan Giricek, SG</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33-90*</TD><TD>*7-19*</TD><TD>*23-31*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*49*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*96*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36.7%*</TD><TD>*36.8%*</TD><TD>*74.2%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 17 (14)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>5-17</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>6-26</TD><TD>2-12</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>9-20</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>9-13</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-94*</TD><TD>*4-18*</TD><TD>*19-27*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*63*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*97*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39.4%*</TD><TD>*22.2%*</TD><TD>*70.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 22 (14)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* None
*Officials:* David Guthrie , Eddie F. Rush , Scott Foster 
*Attendance:* 17,941
*Time:* 00:00<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

i love those damn knicks


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Marbury*

Great finish but a better pass by Lee. Btw, Marbury WAS doing his customary choke job. Cost us a win in regulation and almost the game with his throat-tightening FTs.Other than those....GREAT game.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Marbury*

Crawford needs to go. He's so bad. I can't stand watching him dribble the clock down just to take a shot with a hand in his face.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I am not suprise or shocked by this Knick WIN! 
And the rest of the Knick-Fans should not be shocked either.* 

*Lee & Balkman together has been doing their own thing to make this Knick Team into WINNERS since day one of the first regular season game this year.* 
They play great with Curry as the center, or Frye at the center, and showing now they can play great with Cato as the center. 

*Coach Isiah has not been given these TWO-Players (Lee & Balkman) the recognition and the Coach Confidence they deserve the most on this Knick-team.* 
Jared Jefferies can not match up to any of the things these two players give to this Knick team on a nightly basis. Yet Coach Isiah took Lee's starting position, and took away Balkman playingtime for Jared Jefferies. 
I'm sure that Players like Q.Richardson is devastated by Coach Isiah Thomas foolish move of adding Jared Jefferies into the rotation and the Starting lineup over Lee & Balkman. 

*Coach Isiah quick aqusition of Jared Jefferies into the rotation and the starting lineup (avg 30 min PT) stopped these players from building a 500% chemestry on the court.* 

The Knicks vs Utah Game at the Garden showed just how great the Crawford, Balkman, and Lee Unit could be on both sides of the court if given a chance (even with Crawford bad shooting and DUM-DUM decision making on the court). 
*The last play of the game with 3 seconds remaining in the game with David Lee inbounding the ball and pitching a lob pass up the court to Marbury for a layup was not a play that Coach Isiah Thomas made up, that was a brilliant and smart basketball play from the Knick-PLAYERS for the WIN...*

*P.S.* 
It is a bad shame how BLINDED the Knicks Coach Isiah could be with the important WINNING Players on his roster that plays extremely well together for a KNICK-WIN. 
45 rebounds from Frye, Lee, and Rookie Balkman. 
Jared Jefferies is out for 4-games lets see how many WINS the Knicks have with Balkman replacing him???


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I jinxed the jazz.


No, you just thought that since your team is so damn good that you would say you want the Knicks to win but were really wanting a BLOWOUT victory for the Jazz. Like reverse psychology sort of. I do it sometimes, I think everyone does. Nice sympathy though, guess we didn't really need it afterall.


----------

